# Universal Remote



## jethrodesign

Hi, I'm trying a Stream 4K to see if it can be a better solution than my Roku (and previously, Chromecast). So far I'm not super excited, but i'm willing to give it time.

But I'm wondering about what options may be available for it to work with a universal remote? I am a longtime "One Remote to Rule Them All" user, and HATE having to jump between multiple remotes. For a number of years I've used a Logitech Harmony 650, and love it. It controls my TV, AV, Roku, etc.

- Does the Stream 4K use Bluetooth for it's remote?

- If so, are there any devices that can convert an infrared signal (like from my Harmony 650) to Bluetooth? My searches result in mostly the opposite (Bluetooth to IR).

- If there is no way to get my Harmony 650 to work with this, are there any similar universal remotes that are verified to be working yet? 

- If I have to use the TiVo remote, is there a way to get it to at least control the volume on my A/V system (Yamaha RX-V365, which the Stream 4K is connected to)? Right now, the volume & channel buttons don't do anything.

THANKS!


----------



## kpeters59

The Harmony Hub would most likely be able to Bluetooth Pair to it. I think I saw a thread around here on that.

Your 650 programming would 'import' in to it.

You can pick the Hub alone up on Ebay for $20 if you're patient.

You can find the Ultimate remote to go with it for under $100, but I find the layout annoying. An Elite or 950 is a pretty decent unit. Also, you can a Pair a simple unit to it , too. A Smart or Companion. The Companion continues to try to sell for $50ish by itself, but you can usually find the Smart for ~$20.

-KP


----------



## Narkul

I was able to get the Tivo stream remote to control my Yamaha receiver using the sticky thread "disable Tivo's automatic remote programming" then using the Tivo+volume up and "channel up" search procedure. I have a 650, but never really jelled to it and just prefer the Tivo remote's design.


----------



## jethrodesign

Thanks for the responses. Yeah, I've checked out the hub-based Harmony models. The affordable 'Companion' looks way to limited. The 'Elite' looks really nice, but is almost $270. I'm a bit hesitant to buy a used remote, as the buttons tend to wear out after a while (I've had to replace my 650 a couple times over the years).

I didn't see the 'Ultimate' on the Logitech site. Is that an older, discontinued model or something? I'm wondering how well it's still supported?!?

While the Elite does look like a nice option, I'm not sure my $50 Stream 4K that I don't really love yet is worth a $270 remote upgrade.

- There's no IR-to-Bluetooth converters of some sort?!?

And the volume controls on the TiVo remote DID magically start controlling the volume on my Yamaha A/V last time a tried. Not sure what was different. This makes it a bit more of an option, but without backlit keys I can't see what to press when I watch something at night with the lights down. Plus, not super stoked about the lack of basic FF/REW buttons...


----------



## Ernie Salazar

@jethrodesign Did you ever have any luck with this? I am in the same boat. I use URC remotes throughout the house with a central closet containing all of the AV equipment and RF receives. I would like to put the Stream in there as well but without some way to control it via IR I am stuck.


----------



## Steveknj

I've been using my "companion" Harmony remote with Hub and it works well with this device. I'm not a huge fan of the remote, as the only way to do individual device controls is using the phone app, but it works for most basic things and controls bluetooth devices. I like the classic Harmony remotes better (I have a 700 that I use on occasion and on the other TVs in the house, but that won't work with this device or the Firestick.


----------



## jethrodesign

I've just ended up shifting to a '2 Remotes to Rule them All' mindframe for now. My universal switches everything over to the Tivo 4K, then the TiVo remote takes over. It does work the volume on my receiver, so I don't really need anything from the universal remote until I need to power everything down.

The TiVo remote is pretty tiny, so it hasn't bothered me as much as I thought it would. I think I probably miss dedicated play/pause/FF/REW buttons more than anything, and not sure how those would work on the TiVo 4K. I have actually started to like the fact that I don't have to point the remote at the entertainment center to work, though. From my sitting position, this is a nice treat...

I'm still not 100% sold on the TiVo 4K. It keeps randomly freezing on me when navigating some apps, and no way to unfreeze without power reset. This is annoying. I may try the new Google Chromecast to see if that's any better. I NEVER use the TiVo Stream interface anyway, just stock Android TV with the ALMOST perfect ReelGood app for all my content aggregating.


----------



## Ernie Salazar

Thanks guys. I was afraid of that. I have an 8x8 matrix hdmi switch which all of the AV sources plug into so any room in the house can watch any source. I was hoping to do the same with the Tivo. But It would require compatibility with other remotes or IR. I have tried flirc but can only get the 4 nav buttons to work.

I actually really like the Tivo Guide and how it aggregates. Could almost cut the cord with something like Netflix to supplement.

Guess I will just hold out hoping someone comes up with something.

Ernie


----------



## Ernie Salazar

Hi all. Figured I would update the thread with what I found. I have finally been able to control my T4KS with my universal remote control! I was able to do it using the Flirc:

https://www.amazon.com/Universal-Remote-Control-Receiver-Raspberry/dp/B01NBRBWS6

I had actually tried before several months ago. But, after some recent experimenting, I realized that it matters which IR codes I use with the Flirc. Originally, I was just using some generic "AUX" ones that are in the remotes database. But the Flirc does not play well with them at all. After reading up on the Flirc forums, I eventually tried using a set of Panasonic TV ones an all is working well. It is probably something to do with the AUX ones not being NEC-based IR or something.

So, using a USB C to USB A adapter and this:

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00PHPWLPA

I was able to plug in the FLIRC after programming it via PC and fully control the Tivo. If you want to do this, just find a programmable remote and set it one the Panasonic (or Pioneer, Sony, etc.) TV codes and you should be good.

Ernie


----------



## mdavej

If that works, then the IReTV should also work, probably even better than FLIRC:
https://www.amazon.com/Inteset-Receiver-Harmony-Remotes-Included/dp/B07KPPQFF8


----------



## Ernie Salazar

That's interesting. Never looked into that one. I actually have a URC, not a harmony. I would have to see if there is an entry for it in the database. 

But one nice thing about the Flirc is that you can choose which codes map to which buttons on the device using the computer software from their web site. And not having the extra wiring actually works better in my case.


----------



## mdavej

Ernie Salazar said:


> That's interesting. Never looked into that one. I actually have a URC, not a harmony. I would have to see if there is an entry for it in the database.
> 
> But one nice thing about the Flirc is that you can choose which codes map to which buttons on the device using the computer software from their web site. And not having the extra wiring actually works better in my case.


Doesn't matter what kind of remote. It uses Xbox 360 codes (Microsoft MCE protocol). If your URC has either of those, you're good to go. If you have the kind of URC that you can load codes into, just load the pronto hex for Microsoft MCE.


----------



## Ernie Salazar

mdavej said:


> Doesn't matter what kind of remote. It uses Xbox 360 codes (Microsoft MCE protocol). If your URC has either of those, you're good to go. If you have the kind of URC that you can load codes into, just load the pronto hex for Microsoft MCE.


Your post gave me an idea. I dug out an old MCE remote I had and reset the flirc back to defaults. The flirc actually has MCE built in along with the Nvida Shield, Amazon, etc. Turns out that the nav buttons on the MCE work without any additional programming. Problem is I could not get the guide or back buttons to work.

With the programming I did, I set the "NVIDIA Shield", "Keyboard" and "Media Keys" codes and everything worked. This is actually what I did for the new Chromecast Google TV dongle as well so I just copied the programming to another Flirc.

So, if there is no way to customize the codes of the IReTV I am not sure if it will work.

Ernie


----------



## mdavej

Ernie Salazar said:


> So, if there is no way to customize the codes of the IReTV I am not sure if it will work.


Glad it's working better for you. IReTV has implemented every possible MCE command. So it would be a matter of mapping the appropriate commands to the desired buttons on your universal remote, not reprogramming the IReTV itself, which is impossible. It's not like an FLIRC. It only has the one code set. Should be plug and play for pretty much any streaming device. I had just never seen any reports of a TS4K user trying it. But I think your results with the FLIRC are a good sign it will work. Thanks for postings your results.


----------



## Ernie Salazar

For URC remotes, remapping the keys would be trivial. Any button can be set to any code or combination of codes. So, ya, it would work.

I just dont know much about the Harmony remotes. I always thought they were kind of lock to whatever code is set for a particular device. But if they can actually be remapped at the button level then it should work as well..


----------



## mdavej

Ernie Salazar said:


> I just dont know much about the Harmony remotes. I always thought they were kind of lock to whatever code is set for a particular device. But if they can actually be remapped at the button level then it should work as well..


A lot of Harmony users aren't aware, but you can email support any pronto hex codes you want and they will add them to your devices, the same thing you would do yourself with URC. And yes, you can put any function on any button on Harmony. From the questions I see from Harmony users, few of them are aware that you can do that as well.

FYI, here are several button mappings for IReTV and a couple of universal remotes and streaming devices. Tivo should line up nicely with the Nvidia Shield map.
IReTV Receiver Set-Up and Information - Forums


----------



## Ernie Salazar

According to this

http://downloads.inteset.com/LogitechHarmonyKeyMappingForIntesetIReTV.pdf

Seems the nvidia shield is fully mapped out including the shuttle control buttons. So it might actually be plug and play with the Tivo.

I still prefer the flirc size-wise and the software it comes with to remap keys. I couldnt find any equivalent software for the IRe but if anyone tries it, let us know.


----------

